# silvia cant gt extraction right.



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all just gt a v3 silcia. Had no grinder so tried using wat had left of jar costa pre ground. It didnt work was just like runnywater. Just gt some freshly ground beans to keep me goin till gt grinder. Question. I used one scoop. With scoop that came with silvia. I put it in single basket and tamped with plastic tamp. I turned on and only looked a little better than the costa stuff which is very course compared to the new beans I gt. I tried it without milk and it was verry sweet and watery. Is it the tamp pressure or not enough coffee in basket??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Scoop holds about 7-8grms. Much harder to get extraction right with a single basket IMO. Also, the plastic tamper is worse than useless. You need to get a decent metal one. You also need to get some jewellers scales - see Ebay - not expensive and vital to get your dose weight right.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It's quite a task to get the right pour when you have a grinder and a decent tamper and scales, so with non of the above, decent espresso is near impossible.

I agree, don't try with a single basket. Double basket all the way.

I've just spent the last couple of hours and plenty beans dialling in my new Mazzer Mini.

Now you have the machine the problems just keep coming. Haha


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Crackers - have a look at some of the answers in the other threads you started. Lots of good advice has already been given and you will find the answer to your question there. Buy some scales, decent tamper and a grinder otherwise your in for lots of frustration and disappointment.

Use the double basket and fill it to the top and level with your finger then try using the crap tamper - it will still be rubbish - but not as bad as what your doing.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Crackers as per my pm, you really need to lay off the texting style abbreviations and slang it makes your posts hard to read, and please please use some form of spell checking, it would make life a lot easier for those potentially offering you advice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You need a grinder , costa pre ground is garbage and you won't be able to get a decent extraction with it .


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You have two issues:

You need a decent grinder.

You need to find out about 'temperature surfing', and why it is crucial on the Silvia.

Without addressing these two issues you might as well forget it.

P.S. Hd no dffclty undrstdng yr post at all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You need a grinder , costa pre ground is garbage and you won't be able to get a decent extraction with it .


I'm afraid Crackers, the above is pretty spot on. You may as well be filling it with tea leaves.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Next steps:

Buy a tamper

Buy a grinder

Buy a set of scales

Do not proceed until you have at least done the first step, or you will feel like selling the machine.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> You have two issues:
> 
> You need a decent grinder.
> 
> ...


I guess the proper spelling and grammar thing was ground into to me by having a schoolteacher for a Mother and a University English lecturer as an Auntie, I can read and understand his posts, it's just that they look and read like something my teenage niece would use when posting on failbook or twatter .


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Charliej said:


> twatter .


That's brilliant. Haha ???


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok I am going to try. I have ordered a tamper and jug from motta. Ive ordered scales and also a cleaning brush. Only thing missing is grinder. I have gt some ground eans from a near coffee shop. Enough for 15 doubles.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

Im going to try a double in the morning. Out of 10 what pressure do you tamp. 10 most


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

30lbs of pressure. Try to practice on some bathroom scales, once you have the hang of it, it'll come naturally.


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi I bought a Silvia 12 months ago, I thought I would try getting away using my £60 grinder from John Lewis (that worked fine with a previous machine with pressurised portafilter







) it wouldn't grind fine enough so I had to bite the bullet and buy a better grinder. The problem you have with buying ground beans (even as a short term measure) is that it's a fixed variable you can't change it, so you might experience poor results again. BTW I was dosing about 17g into a double basket on the Silvia.

When you get your grinder you may spend quite a bit of time and coffee beans dialing the grinder in to get that perfect shot, just don't give up too soon, it can be a bit of a learning curve. Good luck!


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks for advice, yes im hunting down grinders at moment haha


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

well missed my parcel today which has my tamp and jug in but must say ive switched to the double basket on v3. put two scoops in and tamped was much improvement than using single basket. just waiting for scales now oh and grinder,


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

250 superjoly sales thread


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

seen it jolly too big for me a mini would be ok, not keen on the lid hopper thingy ha, thanks pal........still looking


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

If I buy the SJ my mini is for sale but it'll be the doser model. The Mini E is doser less and lots more cash mate. You need do do some research. Haha


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Go for it Jason, it would be a direct swap except you'd get an SJ.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Go for it Jason, it would be a direct swap except you'd get an SJ.


Haha yeah but he'd probably change his mind again ???


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

It has been said, but I will say it again. Nothing will change until you get a "proper" grinder. If you cannot afford a proper grinder then look at the hand-grinders from Hario and Porlex. For £30 they are good enough to get going for a while.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

so ive now got a mazzer mini, tried a shot today in double basket and poured around 2 ounces in 15 or so seconds. the crema was minimal and the coffee was like runny water, is it correct to assume that turning the mini on and adjusting finer till hear burrs chattering then back off slightly. is this the best starring point, and im using rave signiture beans that are rested im gonna have another go to make sure i have my 16g to start? any ideas


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

iva also noticed that it takes ages for them to actually grind and some of the beans pop out of lens mod


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you weighing your shots or guessing by volume? If the latter - not accurate. If it is genuine 20z - that's around 60grms which is way too much from 16grm dose. Most you should be thinking off from that is 32grms of espresso. Suggest you up your dose to 18grms first and see what impact that has on extraction time which should not be lower than 25secs and, ideally, not longer than 30secs. Depending on extraction time, adjust your grind - finer if time is under 25secs, coarser if it's above 30secs.

Burrs chirping indicates zero point where your burrs are beginning to make contact. Be careful - you can do the burrs irreparable damage if you allow burrs to remain in contact for long. - you shouldn't need to grind at or near that point.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

cappuccino crackers said:


> iva also noticed that it takes ages for them to actually grind and some of the beans pop out of lens mod


Known as 'popcorning'







- inevitable if you are single dosing - isn't enough mass weight on the beans in contact with the burrs. More noticeable with certain beans.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Place your tamper on top of the lens hood to stop them popcorning out the hopper


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

does thie tamper not effect anything by sitting in hopper. also will this help force beans thru better.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

when you used the lens hood hopper mostpeople place thier tamper on top of the beans in the shute to stop them popping out, it aids in the grinding, what tamper are you using please say it is a proper heavy metal tamper and not the plastic one that comes with the machine?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive managed to weigh 16g of beans first, then grind then tamp mid pressure, i got these from it but timings still not right was around 18 seconds and around 28grams i did it earlier but didnt write down. im using signiture from rave and its rested, the next picture im point at the point where the burrs make contact and im not far off it


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

haha chap no its a flat 58mm motta that got tossed out day after got machine


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i maybe too close to 0 level


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you are grinding too fine. From the point at which you hear the burrs chirp, rotate the pin by at least 3/4 of a full turn, if not a full turn. grind a small amount and feel it between your finger and thumb. if it feels granular, then it is too coarse. if it feels like fine flour, it is too fine.

When it feels right, then try to pull your shot. 16 gms in and remember not to go by the weight of the whole bean but by the amount you put into the basket. use your scales for everything as I showed you.

So, if you have 16 gms in the basket, weigh your output to 16 plus 60%......this is a rough guideline and the pour wants to be in the 25 to 30 second area. the Sylvia is very specific in its needs but if you persevere then you will succeed. I would not be pouring 2 ounce drinks at this stage!


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i think it was 2 ounce not sure looked like 2 halfs to me so probably 1 full single. and i was weighing the beans whole not ground ill try that now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you dont need to go out that far, you are not that far off the mark now, just make small adjustments.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

How did the above cup taste?


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

got the setting quite far round now with medium pressure tamp, 29g from 16g over 12 seconds time for bed, head battered, ground starting to feel in middle of grainy and flour now so must need more adjustment, on downside used a full 250g of signiture from rave so far


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

if i remember corect only another 6 or 7 little notches before zero level.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

remember each notch equates to three or four seconds of pour time, so 4 or five notches anti clockwise and you should be there or there abouts.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

nearer sero level yes?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes you need to go finer on the grind, but do it gradually, big adjustments will just confuse things


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i might have enough for one last try in morning first thing ill try medium pressure tamp again. good night m8. then ill have to wait for beans to rest i think


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ok ill take it 2 notchs in morn


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

perfect........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

perferct........


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

well im nearly there now. gtn 16g in and roughly 25 out in around 28-30 seconds, shame i done a full 250g of beans to gt there. on the upside the fuge from rave is very nice indeed. thanks to all i know ive tested a few of yous haha


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

There's not a definite extraction weight or time as you find you can get different flavours with different extractions and temperatures etc, but you're finally in the ballpark.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

yeah i know also tamp pressure. im actually learning a lot and new things each time. must be boring when you know it al if people ever reach that level. suppose us newbs keep them entertained haha. i cant wait to open the peru cherub thingmebob beans one description sounds lovely


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Asking questions and sharing knowledge is what the forum is about.


----------

